# Donkey as a goat guardian



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

Do donkeys make good goat guardians? If I get a donkey as a goat guardian will its basic diet like hay, grains, and need for minerals like copper be the same as a goat? Would it be best for me to get a young donkey and raise it with the goats to ensure it gets along with goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It varies from donkey to donkey if it will work with goats. I've just read too many stories of donkeys killing the goats. The best thing to do is get a donkey that is proven to do well with goats.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Donkeys can be great goat guardians, but only if they get along well with the goats. We rescued a donkey to be a guardian, but turns out he hates goats. He now lives in a 'moat' area outside of the goats' fields. We are surrounded by coyote-filled woods but I have never once seen any sign of coyotes going near the donkey's field. 

Our donkey lives happily on about 3 acres of grass in the summer and hay in the winter. He enjoys a horse mineral lick (peppermint flavored) and he also gets a little grain as a treat. The farrier trims his hooves every couple months (donkey hooves are trimmed a little differently than horse hooves).


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You sure want to research that! Donkeys do indeed sometimes attack & even kill goats. The "donkey moat" is a great idea! The different dietary needs wouldn't be a problem either. I don't know if the donkey would get lonely though.


----------



## Careen (Mar 1, 2017)

I have had donkeys for years starting with a wild burro, and some just don't have the guardian drive, but others are amazing. My donkeys eat just like the goat. I have 2 donkeys now, a jenny and a jack that were born in the pasture with the goats. In the 9 years I have had donkeys on my land I have seen 1 raccoon, and have only ever heard coyotes and I live in the middle of the woods.

The Jenny pays VERY close attention, and keeps all the goats together, if one wonders off she will go and find it. The jack pays attention and acts when he needs to but isn't as worried as the jenny. When I hear them braying I go and look to see what the problem is, because there is a problem.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have had them for years. I had a fatal attack today. She was a proven Jenny and I had her since September


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Many many donkeys kill goats. Also donkeys should never have access to goat minerals. Way too much selenium, copper, iron, etc. Donkeys also shouldn't have grain. Just a mid quality grass hay is all they need along with loose minerals that are donkey safe and loose salt.


----------

